# NG Tube Insertion by a Nurse in the ER



## rrmclain (Nov 15, 2012)

Is there any procedure code that can be used when a nurse in the ER inserts a Nasogastric Tube?  No hands on by the doctor or fluroscopic guidance involved.


----------

